# UFC 56



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Did anyone watch UFC 56 on Saturday night on pay per view?

Best fight was definitely the match between Rich and Nate.

Worst fight was the heavy weights.

Did anyone notice how poorly Joe Rogan commentated the event??

February 4th will be a great showdown with Chuck Liddell and Randy Coulture. Any predictions?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

no UFC fans out there?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't care for boxing, wrestling or fighting. I guess I don't see why you would want to get the snot beat out of you. Doesn't sound like much fun to me... :box:

Just my :2cents:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I dont care who you are, if you compete in the MMA world you are one of the best athletes to walk this earth!! The fights were ok but I am more jazzed to see Shamrock and Tito square off again next year!! That will be a brawl!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Van Wey: Good to know there are some other fans out there. Have to totally agree with you about Tito and Shamrock....only problem is Shamrock isn't what he used to be, but I think he thinks he is.

I also know that Dana White does not like Tito.

HFND: I respect your opinion. I am not a fighter by any means, but these guys are incredible as are the fights.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I dont know, I think Shamrock has the edge!! Is body may not allow him to be as aggressive but he is so mentally tough!! Its always hard to beat a veteran of the sport!! Season 3 should be a great season!! 
What do you think about Liddell vs. Couture III??


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Liddell versus Couture III.

Randy is ****** and hungry. I saw Liddell fight about 2 months ago and he sucked it up and was extremely slow. It was a non title fight and he fought some dude in a regular boxing arena. The other guy kicked his butt bad.

If Liddell can keep it up on the feet, I think he will win.

I think this will be the mecca of the fights. it is all buidling up now. Tito and Shamrock....and the one I think everyone is waiting for.....Forest Griffin and Stephan Bonnor II.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Griffin vs. Bonnar II should be an awesome fight. Both guys are tough and both are going to go out and try to put on a better show then last time!!

I sure hope Frank Mir makes a good return to the octagon!! I really liked him until he got in his accident!! I truly think he is the only guy that can beat Arlovski, but it wouldnt be easy!!!!!


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

I don't like UFC because a lot of the fighters talk a lot of crap, and then get beat up themselves. But thats just me, I like Pirde FC better. But, for me personally I think Thaiboxers are the best athletes in the world.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

4star: Welcome to the post! I agree, they do talk smack on UFC alot, but that is the greatest part. Seeing some cocky dude gets his butt whooped.

I have to saw FC is awesome as well, but I don't know the schedule. When is it on? What channel? I think I caught it on FSN, but can't remember.

Van Wey: I used to like Matt Hughs, but after UF II, I lost alot of respect for him. I would like to see someone clean his clock now. Maybe Diego Sanchez (I think they are in the weight class) or someone like that.

Arlovski is just damn tough. Someone is going to have to catch him on his off day to get a win over him.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Hughes is tough, I am boarder line with Hughes!!

I dont think Diego would stand a chance right now but I think St. Pierre could take Hughes the second time around. He almost had him a few months ago!!

Frank Mir could have taken out Arlovski any time before his accident, If he makes a full 100% recovery with no effects I think he would get his hand raised!!

As far as Pride, NO!!!!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

The problem with Pride is nobody knows when it is on TV. I found their website, but only date that is accurate is the upcoming PPV fight.

The UFC page is easily navigatable and with The Ultimate Fighter series you learn more about the fighters and their personalities along with when the fight schedules are.

I guess I like UFC just cause I know when I can watch it. I have caught Pride on FSN on Saturdays and have to admit I watch with the same intensity as I do with UFC. Just hard when you don't know the fighters as well.

I am going out on a limb. Couture over Liddell, Tito over Shamrock (when it happens), and Bonner over Griffin (when that happens).


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

Pride comes out with a new episode on FSN every month. It usually catches me by surprise when I see it on the tv guide. Anyways the only fighter I like on UFC is Genki Sudo he doesn't fight that much on UFC anymore. He is currently fighting for K-1 Hero's, hes actually fighting Kid Yamamoto on New Years Eve. Those names probably aren't familiar with you. You guys should check those 2 guys out they are pretty good. You can find some videos on them at subfighter.com just gotta creat an account and then just watch the videos.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

4star: Thanks for the information. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool, some UFC fans. I also rent most the UFC, and the last one was ok, a couple good KO's, adn I love Matt H., and cheer for all the former wrestlers.

Bring back the headbut!


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Welcome Rowdie!!


----------



## 4star (Sep 11, 2005)

The next time Prides gonna be on is on the 27th.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

4star: Just caught the advertisement last night for the Dec. 27th show.

I have been trying to check FSN as much as possible lately.

Should be some great fights. I ordered UFC 57 for Feb. 4th


----------

